# Should I buy?



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

I am the current owner of a 2003 Acura TL-S and i am looking to buy another car. I want something fast, but dont want to spring for a corvette. The LS2 engine is what drew me to the GTO. I like my acura but hate the fact that its high mileage and needs fixing every time i turn around. How is the reliability on these cars? I am looking to buy a low mileage (under 50k) 6MT GTO but havent decided yet. I am torn between a 3 Series BMW, a 3rd gen Acura, or a 2006 GTO. Any tips or suggestions? The last GM i owned was a 2005 Impala which was nice except for shoddy electrical systems. Is there any common problems with GTOs that I should know about?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

For the most part the GTO's are pretty problem free. I have only had one problem with mine, a door lock actuator,so far with 35k miles. Like any car, there a few lemons out there, and you can read about them on this forum. The most common being alignment problems.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Welcome to the Forum dj....

The GTO is one of the best values for the buck. Are all of them totally problem free? Most probably not but then again there most probably are none or few cars that can boast this. What you will read on here are guys sharing problems they are having so they can better understand fixes and understand their cars. What you will have hoards of owners that have no problems or problems that are minor not worth discussing. 

As with all cars there are TSB's out there for fixes for various things. What you will also find is this car has never been recalled. Many feel the strut rub issue should have been a recall issue, but it hasn't happened. GM as attributed this to misaligned front ends. This is an issue with 17" wheels with very close tolerances from the tire to the strut itself. I have had NO problems with this, some have. If this concerns you look for a GTO with 18" tires. Those tires are not quite as wide as the 17"ers and you will eliminate a worry.

Strut failure was another problem but then again not everyone has experienced this. I have not. 

IMO there are deals out there right now on new ones, see the link........*

http://autos.aol.com/gallery/best-deals-of-the-month/sporty-cars

*For a used or new one you should be able to find one in your $ range. If you compare the value of this car and what it offers to others, I'd let the deal dictate your decision on whether to pull the trigger on one.

Good Luck on your search.*


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Take a look at Autotrader.com and cars.com. Both sites list several used GTO's for sale. A lot of the cars out there are low miles, below 10k, including 2004's. 

Good luck in your search! 

:cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

djdonte said:


> I am the current owner of a 2003 Acura TL-S and i am looking to buy another car. I want something fast, but dont want to spring for a corvette. The LS2 engine is what drew me to the GTO. I like my acura but hate the fact that its high mileage and needs fixing every time i turn around. How is the reliability on these cars? I am looking to buy a low mileage (under 50k) 6MT GTO but havent decided yet. I am torn between a 3 Series BMW, a 3rd gen Acura, or a 2006 GTO. Any tips or suggestions? The last GM i owned was a 2005 Impala which was nice except for shoddy electrical systems. Is there any common problems with GTOs that I should know about?


You have an '03 with high mileage? How many miles a year will you put on? I thought Acura's were highly reliable and if you're having problems with one of those, not sure a GTO will make your life any better, other than the fact you get to the speed limit a lot quicker.

You also don't mention whether you have kids, or would otherwise plan on using the back seat. If "yes" to either question, re-think buying a GTO.


----------



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

Well the acura had 90k when i bought it so i guess i screwed myself. Acura makes decent cars but their automatic trannys from 99-03 have damn near 100 percent failure rate. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Importkiller1 (Aug 30, 2007)

go for it


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

djdonte said:


> Well the acura had 90k when i bought it so i guess i screwed myself. Acura makes decent cars but their automatic trannys from 99-03 have damn near 100 percent failure rate. Thanks for the replies.


Maybe someone should notify Consumer Reports. To read their reviews, Honda, Toyota and their subisidaries walk on water.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

noz34me said:


> Maybe someone should notify Consumer Reports. To read their reviews, Honda, Toyota and their subisidaries walk on water.


What, disturb the payola envelope......


----------



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

So I did it. I got a 2004 6 speed with 18K miles on it. The thing is a speed demon i swear i get a hard on every time i shift into second. A few questions. Do yall ever have any problems with the cd changer? Every once in a while it gives me a ERROR MECH message when i try to eject cd 5. Also are the rear bumpers on my 04 interchangable with an 06? I want to put headers, and a nice loud tru dual exhaust.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

djdonte said:


> So I did it. I got a 2004 6 speed with 18K miles on it. The thing is a speed demon i swear i get a hard on every time i shift into second. A few questions. Do yall ever have any problems with the cd changer? Every once in a while it gives me a ERROR MECH message when i try to eject cd 5. Also are the rear bumpers on my 04 interchangable with an 06? I want to put headers, and a nice loud tru dual exhaust.


*
Congrats on your purchase.

If you are having CD problems take it to the dealer. Get a new one.

The bumper off an 05-06 will mate up, however, the exhaust is different. Being you are wanting to upgrade to duels, you should have no problems. Make sure you have the bumper installed before you have the exhaust installed so the tips align properly.
*


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

I just had my changer replaced due to the CD Mech Error in my 2004M6 at 32k miles. This is not an uncommon issue for these cars as you'll see with your Google research. I was under extended warrant so had it done by the dealer for $100 deductable. The unit itself costs several hundred out of warranty. Had I not been under warranty and didn't want to risk voiding the warrant by damaging something, I'd have pulled the damn thing myself (special tool required and available online) opened it up and just cleaned and lubed it. I'll bet that's all it would have needed. I'm sure I'll have my chance to try this when my replacement unit starts giving this behavior in 2 or 3 years if I still have the car.

JohnC


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

BTW: I should add that this problem came on gradually. At first I would occasionally get the error and eventually the CD's would eject with repeated attempts. In the end, I had a CD that would not eject nor could I load more. The factory is supposed to get the stuck CD out of the old unit and mail it back to me. Fortuantely, it's a lame Nora Jone's CD that should be lost forever.

JohnC


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

djdonte said:


> So I did it. I got a 2004 6 speed with 18K miles on it. The thing is a speed demon i swear i get a hard on every time i shift into second. A few questions. Do yall ever have any problems with the cd changer? Every once in a while it gives me a ERROR MECH message when i try to eject cd 5. Also are the rear bumpers on my 04 interchangable with an 06? I want to put headers, and a nice loud tru dual exhaust.


Congrats on your purchase. I get that same woodie every time I drive mine!:cheers 

As far as the cd changer, sounds like you may have an issue. Since you have only 18k you should check the original in service date on your car. If your in service date is after 9/10/04, then you will still be under the mfg warranty. If so, take it in and have them swap out the radio.

AFAIK, the rear bumper facia is a plug n play between model years. Since you are doing an exhaust swap, should be no problem. You will have to get the hanger hardware for the right side though. 
And just to clarify, even though the 04 has an asymetriac exhaust, it is still a true dual exhaust.

Russ


----------



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah the cd changer only gives me the error with a certain cd and its not a burned one or one with an irregular label. I got it at carmax and they have a 5 day return policy so if they dont fix it i can threaten to give the car back. My car is covered under the 36k/3 years deal. Im good on the mileage but its prolly more than 3 years old. Anyone got any suggestions on the exhaust? What about that thign that i see on trucks whee you can switch it between kinda loud, and loud as **** wide open.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

djdonte said:


> My car is covered under the 36k/3 years deal. Im good on the mileage but its prolly more than 3 years old. Anyone got any suggestions on the exhaust?


Go to a Pontiac dealer ASAP and ask for a GMVIS report. That will state the date and milage when the warranty started from GM. It will also tell you what work was performed by the dealers before your purchase. As for the exhaust, there are plenty of good systems out there. I like the disturbing sound of an SLP system of LT headers coupled to Loudmouths. You should attend some shows and GTG's to check out what others have before deciding on what you should get. If your looking for the rear bumper cover from an 05/06 try Cleveland Pick a Part (google it and look at the GTO wrecks) maybe they have one in your color already.

Red.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Go to a Pontiac dealer ASAP and ask for a GMVIS report. That will state the date and milage when the warranty started from GM. It will also tell you what work was performed by the dealers before your purchase. As for the exhaust, there are plenty of good systems out there. I like the disturbing sound of an SLP system of LT headers coupled to Loudmouths. You should attend some shows and GTG's to check out what others have before deciding on what you should get. If your looking for the rear bumper cover from an 05/06 try Cleveland Pick a Part (google it and look at the GTO wrecks) maybe they have one in your color already.
> 
> Red.


:agree 

Get thee self a GMVIS. This will give you all the info you need to detemine if you still have warranty left. My car had an inservice date of 12-04, so I still have a couple months on mine.
Like Red said, you can try Cleveland Pick a part for a bumper cover. You can also post a WTB in the parts for sale section on both this forum and on ls1gto.com as well.

As far as the exhaust, I have the Loudmouth and I think it sounds great. I have also heard systems from Magnaflow and Corsa, all of which sound great. I think you are asking about exhaust cut outs. They allow you to electrically open butterfly valves to open the exhaust system. Go to ls1gto.com and do a search. I have seen plenty of info about them on there.

Russ


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

As others have stated, very good chance your car sat on the lot a LOOOOOONG time before it's initial sale, so you may get lucky and have some factory warranty left. 

Congrats on your purchase; I hope gas prices cooperate with all of us.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Congratulations on your new ride! :cheers:

The '04 model does have a true dual exhaust, and there are aftermarket systems that will open it up a bit. Check out TByrne, one of the supporting vendors here. His prices are good and he is a reasonable person to do business with.

Someone else mentioned the SLP LoudMouth exhaust. I have this on my Covette and it sounds awesome. In the spring, I plan on adding the LoudMouth exhaust to my '05 GTO that I got a couple of weeks ago. 

:cheers:


----------



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

Im taking my car in tmrw morning but i am wondering how i can get them to replicate the MECH ERROR with the cd changer, as it happens randomly.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

djdonte said:


> Im taking my car in tmrw morning but i am wondering how i can get them to replicate the MECH ERROR with the cd changer, as it happens randomly.


*Does the error message go away or does it stay until you fool with it? If it stays, if you can, try and get it to act up before you go in, when you get the error message, leave it alone. *


----------

